# Ceramic disk stuck in glass co2 diffuser



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a couple of glass CO2 diffusers that I bought used and I want to replace the ceramic disks. Can anyone tell me the best way to get the disks out, they are wedged/cemented in pretty good. I'm also wondering if there is a place to purchase the replacements that is a little closer to Mission than Vancouver. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, ok, never mind, I get it - no change, bleach to clean. That's the power of google. Glad I didn't get too aggressive trying to get that sucker out of there.


----------

